# Hertzog's 12 Truths for Woodturners



## leehljp (Mar 15, 2018)

Hertzog's "A Dozen Truths for Woodturners" is a GREAT article. It should be in our "Pen Turning 101" or at another place in our Library. But permission from him should be asked. Here is a link to the article. GREAT

http://aawcontentsource.org/aaw_cs1_pdf/AW3206p20-24.pdf


----------



## Ligget (Mar 15, 2018)

I read it and agree, good idea Hank!


----------



## Woodchipper (Mar 15, 2018)

Excellent!  I vote to put it in the library, pending his permission to use it.  He had an article about Bulletproof Pen Finishes that really helped me move up in applying pen finishes.  I review it periodically to make sure I didn't miss something.  Thanks for the link!


----------



## jcm71 (Mar 15, 2018)

Just read it.  Great article.


----------



## monophoto (Mar 15, 2018)

Very true.  I especially like #9 - sometimes the challenge of solving a problem is the most enjoyable part of the entire process.


----------



## JimB (Mar 15, 2018)

Very good article. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hcpens (Mar 15, 2018)

Don't agree with the quote

"When you’ve had an unrecoverable error,
pitch the flawed materials. Don’t throw good money after bad."

I have sold many pens with "flawed" material or mistakes. as far as "an unrecoverable error" only time and effort will determine if it is unrecoverable. Beauty is still in the eye of the buyer!

A very good article, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## randyrls (Mar 15, 2018)

I like the fact that Kurt puts SAFETY as #1.    I especially remember a quote from Cindy Drozda, "Safety is free, use it to excess!"


----------



## mark james (Mar 15, 2018)

Great points, and necessary reminders.


----------



## SJScher (Mar 19, 2018)

Excellent article, thank you for bringing it to our attention.


----------

